# Joe Kurz WMA Gun hunt Oct. 27 - Oct 30



## Ga8point129 (Oct 24, 2010)

Any one on here get picked for the hunt this week?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 24, 2010)

Dad and myself will be there.


----------



## buckshed (Oct 24, 2010)

yep...my dad and i also....suppose to cool down thurs...hope it makes them active


----------



## wildlands (Oct 25, 2010)

Good luck this week. If yall need a tracking dog or hear of someone, I am only 18 miles from the check station.

Ken


----------



## mattech (Oct 25, 2010)

good luck to the ones going, but save a few for the nov hunt, that's when I will be there.


----------



## Ga8point129 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Joe Kurz*

My dad and I will also be there on tuesday night and will be camping at the camp area at the lake. Hope the best of luck to all the hunters that was picked.... Looking forward to meeting some fellow hunters that are on the forum......


----------



## buckshed (Oct 25, 2010)

scouted today between storms.....saw some good buck sign....killed 10 pt 4 years ago...hope his son is in same area..lol


----------



## Ga8point129 (Oct 26, 2010)

On the way should be at the camp by 10:30 tonight.......


----------



## The Horned Toad (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't forget Joe Kurz is QDM and the buck has to have a 15 inch outside spread or 16 inch main beam.  I know there were at least 3 hunters that got their bucks confisicated and fined for having less than the 15 or 16 rule.


----------



## wshooks (Oct 26, 2010)

ill be there in nov. good luck to everyone


----------



## buckshed (Oct 27, 2010)

no shots were heard as of 10:30 am at hunt this morning.....windy and muggy.....come on cold front!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 27, 2010)

Couple shots after 5:00. Then the bottom feel out. Saw one buck going in on one of the roads this morning. Big body but broken rack. 

Saw no other deer all day but the sign is everywhere right now.


----------



## georgia sportsman (Oct 27, 2010)

Good luck to all of you, but be sure to save me a good one for the Nov. hunt.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Oct 27, 2010)

4 Does and 1  8 pointer brought in today as of 7:30pm.  Did not see any deer today but I did see sign. The wind will be rolling tomorrow but I'm going to be ready!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 28, 2010)

Couple good deer brought in today. Saw three bucks with 1 shooter. Just not what I want with a couple days left.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Oct 28, 2010)

The big bucks started moving some today. This one will look fine on my wall. He was the only one I seen today, killed at 9am just after the rain stopped


----------



## yelper43 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## mattech (Oct 29, 2010)

congrats. i will be there the week after next, ya'll leave atleast one good one for me.


----------



## dprince (Oct 29, 2010)

I will be there, on Saturday.  Wished I could have hunted the whole time, but had to work.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 30, 2010)

pignjig10lb said:


> The big bucks started moving some today. This one will look fine on my wall. He was the only one I seen today, killed at 9am just after the rain stopped



Congrats on a great buck. One of the top two shot on the hunt. Ended up with 39 deer shot out of 65 hunters. Forget to count up how many bucks but it was a fair amount. Kinda shocked at how many very small (less than 45 lb dressed) yearlings were killed. 

I had two encounters with a shooter buck but just didn't pull the trigger. First time I saw him was walking across a field at 12:30. He had 4 well outside the ears and a huge spike on the other (it had to be 12" plus and thick). Saw him again last night checking out two does. 

My dad saw all bucks but none shooters. 

Got to talk to the manager down there tonight and he really is a nice guy and wants to make the place even better.


----------



## JBird227 (Oct 31, 2010)

Only 65 showed up? I know some people have things pop up and cant make it, but 35! come on......
That DNR has already done a whole lot more than the last guy, all he cared about was bird huntin. Everytime I have been down there this year I have seen him out there doing something, I hope he keeps it up, it already looks better.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice buck pignjig10lb! Hope'n for one like that, week after next, myself.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got back from scouting for the november hunt. nine bucks were killed last week. seen some real fresh scrapes. can't wait till the 10th


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 31, 2010)

JBird227 said:


> Only 65 showed up? I know some people have things pop up and cant make it, but 35! come on......
> That DNR has already done a whole lot more than the last guy, all he cared about was bird huntin. Everytime I have been down there this year I have seen him out there doing something, I hope he keeps it up, it already looks better.



Yep and he has a ton more he wants to do but he can only work 40 hours and he is cut off. Including his time when he has to work on the other local WMA hunts.


----------



## buckshed (Oct 31, 2010)

had a great hunt killed a good 8 pt myself on Thurs evening......he was on the heels of a doe grunting...........i was happy to have success, but when i shot him there was a larger buck behind him...no one killed that deer so good luck to all on Nov hunt


----------



## georgia sportsman (Nov 1, 2010)

I've heard from several people that have hunted on Kurz that have said the same thing about seeing a larger buck after shooting one.  You never know, but I am shooting the first quality deer that I don't have to question if he is good enough.


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 1, 2010)

is a spike with a 16inch main beam legal?


----------



## georgia sportsman (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes it's legal and probably needs to be taken out of the gene pool, but I'm definately not going to be taking one.


----------



## mattech (Nov 1, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Very nice buck pignjig10lb! Hope'n for one like that, week after next, myself.



not if I get him first


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 1, 2010)

mattech said:


> not if I get him first



I hear ya. Be sure to look us up. We will be in a big and old Coleman pop up with a couple cheap green canopies next to it.


----------



## wshooks (Nov 1, 2010)

ill see yall down ther also...im off for the whole week!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2010)

They had a shore nuff great area manager years ago..That man worked hard on it back in the hay days of the wma..It has kinda back slid the last few years since he left..I'm proud to see another good one has got it..Was at one time my favorite wma..I guess I'll put in for the spring turkey hunt and check it out once again..


----------

